# Fanes 2012 V.1 M2013 - Welches Innenlager?



## guenni-18 (20. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Alutech Fanes Enduro 3.0 v.1 M2013 mit Sram X7 2x10 Kurbel benötigt neues Innenlager. Welche/s kommt/en hier in Frage?

Da wenig Technikkenntnisse vorhanden, bitte ich um eure Hilfe.

Finde im Netz von Sram GXP TEAM BB CUP, Pressfit BB30, BB92 und verstehe nur Bahnhof.

Bitte um eue Mithilfe.

Welches eignet sich und welches Modell hat ggf. Vor- bzw. Nachteile ggüb. den anderen?

Gruß aus'm Pott


----------



## Xstream85 (21. März 2014)

Guden,

wenn du die X7 Kurbel weiterfahren willst, passt das Truvativ GXP BSA Innenlager.
--> http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p.../Truvativ-GXP-Team-Innenlager-BSA-silber.html

Gruß
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guenni-18 (22. März 2014)

Vielen Dank! Die Kurbel wird vorerst weiter genutzt. 

Gruß
Dominik


----------



## slash-sash (22. März 2014)

Im Grunde ist es recht einfach; auch, wenn es erst einmal für dich sehr unübersichtlich scheint. Ich versuche dir mal, ohne tiefer in die Materie einzugreifen, in kurzen Sätzen deinen Wald vor lauter Bäumen im Bereich Tretlager ein wenig zu erklären.

Die Tretlager haben unterschiedliche Breiten. Bis vor Kurzem waren das noch 68 und 73. Dann kam im DH Bereich irgendwann noch 83 dazu.
Anfänglich hast du Tretlager (Achse und Lager in einem) ähnlich Patronen ins Tretlagergehäuse geschoben.  Tretlager gab es dann also in beiden Breiten mit den unterschiedlichen Achsbreiten; je nach Kettenlinie und Kurbel (2-fach, 3-fach etc.)! Auf das Tretlager wurden dann die Tretkurbeln geschraubt. Da die Verbindung des früheren 4-Kants aber ausgeschlagen ist, ist man dann auf andere Achsen gegangen; Die Achsen bekamen eine Oversized-Kur verpasst (z.B. Shimano Octalink etc.)!
Dann kam die Idee, die Lager nach außen zu setzen, sprich die Lager in eine "Hülse" zu packen und sie in den Rahmen zu schrauben. (Bei Shimano Hollowtech, bei Race Face X-Type, bei FSA Mega Exo und bei Truvativ/Sram eben GXP) Die Lager bleiben dabei aber außerhalb des Rahmens; das war glaube ich 2003. Im Gegensatz zu den vorherigen Lagern gibt's jetzt nur noch ein Lager für 68 (mit Spacer) und 73er Breite (ohne Spacer). Mit diesem System änderte sich auch die Kurbel. DIe Achse war jetzt nicht mehr Teil des Lagers, sondern an einer Seite der Tretkurbel (Race Face z.B. auf der Nicht-Kettenblattseite und Shimano auf der Kettenblattseite) befestigt. Vorteile liegen ja auf der Hand und würden jetzt den Rahmen sprengen; sollte ja kurz werden 
Bisher wurden alle Systeme ind den Rahmen *geschraubt*.
Problem dabei: das ganze Sytem wurde zu breit und du hattest keine Knöchelfreiheit. Also gibt es *eingepresste* Lager; natürlich auch wieder alles nur Vorteile gegenüber dem bisherigem System (so, wie das ja immer bei neuen Sytemen ist; 650b ist ja 26" auch in allen Bereichen überlegen ; Achtung; Sarkasmus) Natürlich auch wieder mit Abkürzungen; Shimano BB90 glaube ich beim großen Rest BB30. Sram/Truvativ geht glaube ich noch nen Schritt weiter und hat Pressfit30.
Die Kurbeln sehen erst einmal gleich aus. Aber die Welle ist gewachsen. Beim geschraubten System mit außenliegenden Lagern (GXP, Hollowtech, X-Type etc.) haben die Wellen glaube ich 24mm Durchmesser. Beim BB30 Sytem 30mm.

Um jetzt zurück zu deiner EIngangsfrage zurück zukommen: Wenn du die Kurbel weiter verwenden willst, was du ja scheinbar machen willst, dann brauchst du ein GXP oder Howitzer Lager. Es passen auch fabrikatfremde Lager.

Ich hoffe, es war ein wenig aufklärend und hat ein wenig Licht ins Dunkle gebracht.


----------



## guenni-18 (23. März 2014)

@slash-sash: WOW...vielen Dank für deine Aufklärung!!!!Hilft mir, als Laie, enorm!!! Solch ausführliche Posts sind nicht selbstverständlich!!!Weiß das zu schätzen...DANKE Nochmal!!!


----------



## slash-sash (24. März 2014)

Gerne. Wie gesagt, das ist mal nur ein kleiner Einblick. Man hätte noch viel mehr ins Detail gehen können. War für einen groben Einblick aber nicht notwendig. Wichtig ist doch, dass du verstehst, was an deinem bike so dran ist und wie funktioniert. 
Freut mich. Denn schließlich sollte eine Forum genau für so etwas da sein und nicht, um übereinander herzuziehen und sich fertig machen. 
Also Kette rechts und viel Spaß mit deiner Allzweckwaffe auf dem Trail.


----------



## hasardeur (25. März 2014)

Ist aber leider nicht ganz richtig. SRAM (GXP) hat eine asymmetrische Welle mit 24mm auf der Antriebsseite und 22mm auf der anderen Seite. SRAM/GXP schert also aus und ist nicht kompatibel mit den anderen Lagern.

Noch ein Tipp: Bei GXP-Lagern leiert sehr schnell der Plastikkonus auf der Antriebsseite aus, der das radiale Spiel vermeidet. Nach mehrfachem Wechsel dieser kleinen Teile habe ich einfach zwei mittelharte Schaumstoffdichtungen auf die Welle geschoben, so dass sie den Plastikkonus schön gegen das Lager drücken. Seitdem ist Ruhe.


----------

